# Valbazen



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

[mention]dawg53 [/mention] and anyone else who can respond to this part: 
We had previously discussed working using this, and I still have the screenshot of the dosing. Something I didn’t know to ask at the time- babies. Do we just leave them be and do them later when they’re older? That’s really about all I think I wanted to know for sure. 
And I have this info already- sorry it’s a bit wonky to look at, at least for me lol. Thanks guys!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Additionally, I have two Australorp pullets joining the flock tomorrow so the timing is good for us to do this for sure.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just the adults. The peeps haven't been hatched long enough to have internal parasites.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

That’s what I figured I just wanted to confirm! Thanks!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, worms don't transfer to chicks in eggs like they do in puppies.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

My only concern was over the next few weeks would they pick them up from others/yard/etc that sort of thing, just wasn’t sure! I hadn’t even though of adding that food and water up where they could take the chicks to it til this afternoon and I was like well heck they can’t navigate that ramp! So I got em, as you can see lol. They were so cute taking them over for the first time. Love it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It is fun to watch them teach the peeps. 

I used to watch my girls trying to teach Guinea peeps. They'd stand there looking at them all puzzled. There was a language barrier.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Chicks can be wormed at starting at 5-6 weeks old IF they have been on soil. I normally worm mine starting at 6 weeks old.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Looks complicated.😵


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

dawg53 said:


> Chicks can be wormed at starting at 5-6 weeks old IF they have been on soil. I normally worm mine starting at 6 weeks old.


Awesome. Thanks Dawg- and yes they will be on soil. Excellent to know- thank you as always!


----------

